# Skip Link Chain



## Ted (May 9, 2009)

I have discovered a broken link in my skip link chain.  Where would be a good place to find parts and tools to repair it?


----------



## deluxe dragster (May 10, 2009)

*mlc*

419 832 3040  call them they can help


----------



## Gordon (May 10, 2009)

*skip tooth chain*

I have nos links and master links.


----------



## wave1960 (May 10, 2009)

*Hi Gordon*

Willing to sell one of them skip tooth masters?

Thanx, Dave

stewart@surewest.net


----------



## Ted (May 10, 2009)

I'm not sure what a nos link is.  The master link is good, I just need one full link and one half link.

Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## sensor (May 11, 2009)

one thing you might want to list is what make the chain is......some wont work with others


----------



## Gordon (May 11, 2009)

*skip tooth master links*

NOS Crown master links for skip tooth chain. $3.00 each plus 50 cents shipping on the first one, additional ones ship free.


----------



## hudman (May 14, 2009)

*purchase links*



Gordon said:


> I have nos links and master links.




Gordon...i just posted when i read yours...can you help me...i have a Diamond skip tooth chain about 4 links to short...i need some links and a master...thanx  Kevin     TIANATANNER@MSN.COM


----------

